# TWENTY anime is here!!



## Flooded (May 4, 2008)

[*]	Dragon Ball Z[*]	Naruto[*]	Death Note[*]	Azumanga Daioh[*]	Bleach[*]	Code Geass[*]	Cowboy Bebop[*]	InuYasha [*]	Love Hina[*]	Lucky Star[*]	Witchblade [*]	Yu-Gi-Oh![*]	Zatch Bell![*]	YuYu Hakusho[*]	Trigun[*]	S-CRY-ed[*]	Rurouni Kenshin[*]	Fullmetal Alchemist[*]	Fate/stay night[*]	Eyeshield 21
SO ZETTA SLOW


----------



## natkoden (May 4, 2008)




----------



## MystikEkoez (May 4, 2008)

That has to be the whitest list of anime I've ever seen in my life.
Explore something other than Adult Swim plz.


----------



## Jax (May 4, 2008)




----------



## jgu1994 (May 4, 2008)

Fission mailed >.>

That was an obvious joke


----------



## Doggy124 (May 4, 2008)

Am I the only one who first read the topic title as "*TWEWY* anime is here!!"


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who first read the topic title as "*TWEWY* anime is here!!"


I did the same thing :/ Oh how disappointed I was...


----------



## TheStump (May 4, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who first read the topic title as "*TWEWY* anime is here!!"


I did the same thing. *selffacepalm*


----------



## MystikEkoez (May 4, 2008)

Omg, I am so slow. I got it now. No worries.

. . .

Fail.


----------



## moozxy (May 4, 2008)

DAMN YOU OP FOR RAISING ALL OUR HOPES FOR A TWEWY ANIME


----------



## B-Blue (May 4, 2008)

TheStump said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te moo

Liaf


----------



## hankchill (May 4, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who first read the topic title as "*TWEWY* anime is here!!"



Hahaha, we all have selective reading!

I was thinking 'Wow, they have Anime for TWEWY now too? That was fast'.

But alas, I am a n00b too.


----------



## The Viztard (May 4, 2008)

dammit...hopes up then immediately down... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







lol, damn you...


----------



## xcalibur (May 4, 2008)

I think he did it on purpose...

Well I couldn't care less about TWEWY since I can't actually play it so I read it as TWENTY.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 4, 2008)

I thought it was saying TWEWY too XP

And what is this list!? No One Piece? Naruto is second? YOUR LIST IS MADE OF FAIL!


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2008)

DooD! Fullmetal Alchemist number 18? No Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann in one of the first three places?

This really is a LIST MADE OF FAIL!


----------



## da_head (May 4, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who first read the topic title as "*TWEWY* anime is here!!"



ROFL the same! man was i disappointed >.


----------



## Elrinth (May 4, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I also read that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 4, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Me too...


----------



## Cresh07 (May 4, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm glad i'm not the only one.... that could be an amazing anime though


----------



## Whizz (May 4, 2008)

Dyslexia strikes again


----------



## phoood (May 4, 2008)

Was about to facepalm.jpg at the idea of a TWEWY anime >_>


----------



## Mewgia (May 5, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I thought it was saying TWEWY too XP
> 
> And what is this list!? No One Piece? Naruto is second? YOUR LIST IS MADE OF FAIL!


The entire point of his post was to fool people into thinking that there was an anime for The World Ends With You, the list doesn't really mean anything...


----------



## jesterscourt (May 5, 2008)

Goddamit, I TOO was duped into thinking this was It's A Wonderful World/The World Ends With You anime series.  Which would rule.  ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH! ::Neku scream::


----------



## Urza (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mewgia (May 6, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

>


every episode would consist of this


----------



## wilddenim (May 6, 2008)

LOL! Glad I'm not only one who thought this was TWEWY anime!


----------



## Ferrariman (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Westside (May 6, 2008)

GUYS, THIS IS NOT  A "The World Ends with You" ANIME!!!  YOU HAVE BEEN TRICKED!  BE WARNED.

That is not all.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My eyes! How they betray me...


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

Actually, there really is a TWEWY anime, well, theres going to be on soon. I found a Japanese trailer for it.


----------



## Urza (May 6, 2008)

Theres TWEWY hentai.

Thats close.


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Theres TWEWY hentai.
> 
> Thats close.



O.o... Leave it to you to know it exists...though well, theres hentai for just about anything. Even hentai concerning George W Bush..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At any rate..at least its against the forum rules to post porn. Thats all we need, a bunch of yaoi topics from fanbois and girls.


----------



## Westside (May 6, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rule 34 does not apply to Uzbeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I have yet to see Uzbek hentai porn.


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, Don't give THEM ideas!


----------



## Sephi (May 6, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Theres TWEWY hentai.
> 
> Thats close.



I saw a random pic of TWEWY hentai, not too impressive, ScuberSteve also thinks the same.


when I saw the topic I read twenty anime, and I was like "wtf does 20 anime mean..."


----------



## blahman (May 6, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Actually, there really is a TWEWY anime, well, theres going to be on soon. I found a Japanese trailer for it.



most obvious rick roll ever. and its getting old. but i clicked anyway because i like the song.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 6, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but I clicked anyway and am listening as I typing this


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I fail :/


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> blahman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually...you don't. Coz I believed it. Seriously.


----------



## Westside (May 6, 2008)

No, there actually was a few clips of the soon to be anime, but it's just a teaser, not even a trailer yet, here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwBDT6hlg6Q


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> No, there actually was a few clips of the soon to be anime, but it's just a teaser, not even a trailer yet, here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwBDT6hlg6Q



Argh. I sort of knew but I pressed it anyway.

Might as well label me gullible.


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

Though a TWEWY anime would be interesting. I wish they would make one.


----------



## BakuFunn (May 6, 2008)

You know Squeenix. They wont make what you want...
GIVE ME MY FF7 REMAKE!
that is all.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 6, 2008)

But this would be a problem...



Spoiler



since Neku died in the end


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 6, 2008)

Calm down, it was...


Spoiler



a joke, so guilible


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did too, lol, mainly because I'd recently read a thread on the Official Nintendo Magazine forums about how good a TWEWY anime would be

Oh, and also the word 'anime IS here' which makes no grammatical sense. Implies word one is a single thing, and TWEWY... yeah.


----------



## Elisa_ (May 7, 2008)

What is Twewy? xD


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Where have you been? 
TWEWY= The World Ends With You.


----------

